# Alpine, TX Station



## SanAntonioClyde (Oct 3, 2016)

Hearing that UP who owns the station used by Amtrak is going to rework it. No further details.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 3, 2016)

From the perspective of Amtrak customers the Alpine station seems to be little more than an unstaffed waiting room with a help desk window pained on the wall, so I'm not sure what there is to lose or gain? I doubt UP is leaving the building since it's a crew change point. Maybe they're kicking Amtrak out of their waiting room. Probably doesn't matter much except for when the train is running late on a cold day. That's when I'd still like to have that waiting room available.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 4, 2016)

This is interesting news to me as I have probably caught trains from the Alpine Station hundreds of times going back to the SP Steamer days in the 1940s.

The New Platform is a nice feature which eliminated having to detain/board on the ballast during the layover during the station work.

In an ideal world this station will hopefully become staffed if and when the Texas Eagle/Sunset goes Daily on its journey between SAS and LAX.


----------

